# What Makes A Good EMT



## chet (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,
I completed my EMT training course, took the practical exam, and am awaiting the results. I've been a third rider and observed twice as such, and also observed in the ER. From your experiences what do you consider the qualities an EMT should possess? From previous posts I have encountered aggression, so please if you think I am some dumb *** which I fully admit I am, give me a break. I just want to make sure I am doing the right thing.I am so full of doubt. I think it is the waiting for the test results. I knocked myself out, and it was all EMS for 3 months now nothing. So I'm thinking and thinking that I won't be able to do it. Thank you to anyone who replies. I am very thankful for this site, you've all been so helpful.And I fully understand that newbies such as myself must be an irritant.


----------



## MrJones (Jun 13, 2013)

roxy said:


> Hi,
> I completed my EMT training course, took the practical exam, and am awaiting the results. I've been a third rider and observed twice as such, and also observed in the ER. From your experiences what do you consider the qualities an EMT should possess? From previous posts I have encountered aggression, so please if you think I am some dumb *** which I fully admit I am, give me a break. I just want to make sure I am doing the right thing.I am so full of doubt. I think it is the waiting for the test results. I knocked myself out, and it was all EMS for 3 months now nothing. So I'm thinking and thinking that I won't be able to do it. Thank you to anyone who replies. I am very thankful for this site, you've all been so helpful.And I fully understand that newbies such as myself must be an irritant.



What makes a good EMT? A good start would be to develop some self-confidence.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 13, 2013)

MrJones said:


> What makes a good EMT? A good start would be to develop some self-confidence.



Agreed.

Observant, willing to learn, able to accept constructive criticism, compassionate, a good listener and is able to admit they don't know how to do something or ask for help when they need it. Also, be humble, we aren't heroes, we put our pants on the same way the garbage wo/man does. 

You'll be fine, don't over think it. EMS isn't rocket science, far from it. 

I'm assuming you posted before this and someone jumped down your throat? 

There are a ton of threads about new EMTs, what is expected of them and what makes a "good" EMT. If you need help finding them let me know, the search engine on these forums can be a pain in the rear sometimes if you're not used to using it.


----------



## chet (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks, that was very helpful and I'll try not to over-think. I am just horrified. I will search for posts regarding new EMTs thank you...


----------



## J B (Jun 14, 2013)

If you weren't nervous and full of doubt, there would be a problem.


----------



## chet (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh that is a good way to look at it, I am just going to be determined and I'll set up some more ride time too. Thanks J B


----------



## MikloHP (Jun 23, 2013)

Your best bet is to learn everything you can. Even if its just a little. My wife is a Doc and I ask her questions all the time. I pick up her old med books all the time as well. Being willing to learn, ask for help, and take criticism is KEY. However, don't ever let anyone walk all over you. Not to be cocky, but a quick story I have is: at my home ER, there was a Doc known for his hatred of EMT's and Medics. One day he gave me a lashing and was telling me how we are inexperienced and try to work above our heads. He said that doctors know more and medics are useless in the field. I looked him right in the eye and said "sir, your coat may say doctor, but it sure as hell does not say good doctor." that was the end of that. Again what I am trying to convey is don't let people above or below walk over you. Remember this, we are all out here with the same mission.


----------



## chet (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the words of wisdom. I've been thrust into the world of medicine against my will as my son has been disabled for the past 10 years. I've come into contact with the best of the best, and sadly some horrible human beings. Where my son is concerned I do not take any crap at all! I worry about defending myself though. I know as long as I am right I won't back down, isn't it sick life has to be all about aggression some times. But knowledge is key and if you know what you are talking about they can't put you down. Thanks again!!


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't get burnt out. It's very easy to see something 100 times and then expect that time number 101 is exactly the same as the others. Treat each patient with the curiosity that you have coming right out of school. Experience will go miles for you, but it can hurt your patient if you're burnt out and stop caring about people.


----------



## chet (Jun 24, 2013)

I know about burn out, my friend is a nurse and she is burnt out to the extreme! She told me she poured a cup of water on an unruly elderly pt. I was shocked when she told me, but I can see how it happens...long hours and combative patients, and her colleagues aren't the best in the world either. I think for me it will be tough fitting in as a new EMT. When I did my third ride time it seemed kinda high school clicky. There were the obvious cool EMTs and I was with the misfits who I tend to gravitate towards anyway. I am so scared I will be partnered with a @#!-head!! I gotta quit worrying though, somebody else told me that it's all about confidence and I'll dig some up. Thanks a lot for replying to my thread!!!!


----------



## eonefireemt3 (Jul 13, 2013)

First of all don't be full of doubt or at least don't show doubt in yourself in front on a patient. People need to be confident that you know what you are doing. Obviously, there is no substitute for experience. 

The biggest thing you'll have to rely on is your patient assessment skills. It's always said your assessment will either make our break you. That is the one skill you should constantly work to hone.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jeepdude911 (Jul 14, 2013)

Roxy, I have been an EMT for 19 years and like you , I started my career in EMS with a low level of self confidence. It is not necessary to have that at the beginning. It will develop. Those who exhibit self confidence while green tend to become arrogant, go through medic school before they are ready, and come out as the kind of medic that almost becomes dependent on a veteran EMT partner to save his bacon on calls. Don't worry about the confidence. Work on the basics, treat the pt. based on presentation, and remember, smooth is fast. What I mean by that is, don't try to move too fast on , say, your first MCI or full arrest. You'll fumble, and your confidence will take a major hit from the others on scene. get your rhythm down, the speed will take care of itself. Hope this works.


----------

